# how early for hpt with fet



## *adele* (Feb 7, 2005)

hello ladies 

just a quickie  

how early would you do a hpt after fet  

that is natural no drugs

any replies please 
thanks adelex


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi Adele,

I was told 2 weeks after et and not before.

Mine is also nat fet no drugs at all, but my af is due 5 days before testing so I may not get to test date.

Love Lisa


----------



## *adele* (Feb 7, 2005)

HELLO LISA

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR REPLY

WELL IF I LEAVE IT 2 WW AS WELL I PROBLEY WONT MAKE IT AS WELL LAST TX STARTED SPOTTING ON DAY 11 

WELL I STILL MIGHT DO A HPT AT THE WEEKEND GOT THE DEVIL IN ME 

WHEN DO YOU TEST ?

THANKS ADELEX


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi Adele,

I am testing on the 18th, just wish i new one way or the other, having a really bad day today can,t stop crying for some reason, I think its just fustration.

Love Lisa


----------



## *adele* (Feb 7, 2005)

HI LISA  

I THINK YOU ARE PROBERLY RIGHT  

WHEN DID U HAVE ET DONE WAS IT ON THE 1ST FEB

I HAVE FELT BAD TODAY ASWELL I KEEP FEELING SICK NEVER DID LAST TX  
BUT ITS PROBERLY MY MIND WORKING OVER TIME  

ALL THE BEST TO YOU 
LOVE ADELEX


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi adele

et was last Frid 3rd ebryo,s were 3 days old

love Lisa


----------

